# Worlds Top Athletes and MBTI



## SulfonicOrb (Jan 31, 2011)

I posted this here because it doesn't work for any other Forum unless this.

Athletics 
Track and Field

Running:
[JAM] Usain Bolt 100m & 200m WR-Holder: ESTP

[USA] Michael Johnson 400m WR-Holder: ISFP

[KEN] David Rudisha 800m WR-Holder: I'm not sure but i think David is ISTP

[MOR] Hicham El Guerrouj 1500m WR-Holder: INFP

[KEN] Daniel Komen 3000m WR-Holder: UNKNOWN

[ETH] Kenenisa Bekele 5k & 10k WR-Holder: INFJ

Throws:
[USA] Randy Barnes Shot-Put WR-Holder:UNKNOWN

[GERMAN DEMOCRATIC REBUBLIC = GDR] Jürgen Schult Discus-Throw WR-Holder:UNKNOWN

[Soviet Union] Juri Sedyh Throwing-the-Hammer WR-Holder:UNKNOWN

[CZE] Jan Železný Javelin WR-Holder: UNKNOWN

Jumps:

[USA] Mike Powell Long-Jump WR-Holder: ENFP

[GBR] Jonathan Edwards Tri-Jump WR-Holder: May be INFP

[UKR] Sergey Bubka Pole-vault WR-Holder: ISTJ


i don't have time right now to explain my typings anyway... Post your own opinions about these athletes or/and post new personal favourite because that might be helpful for others :happy: any additional sports athletes are needed!


----------

